# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  USING RUSSIAN SYNONYMS

## DDT

Oy!! Has anyone got this book.   USINGRUSSIAN SYNS

----------


## basurero

Мне кажется в русском синонимов вообще нету! Синонимы должны иметь одинаковые значения, а в русском каждое слово отличается от других чем-нибудь.

----------


## Scrabus

Не, они на самом деле синонимы). Просто в русском у слов много оттенков при неизменном значении).

----------


## Rtyom

> Мне кажется в русском синонимов вообще нету! Синонимы должны иметь одинаковые значения, а в русском каждое слово отличается от других чем-нибудь.

 То же самое можно сказать и про английский! И про любой другой язык. 
Грубо говоря, синонимы бывают полными (абсолютными) и неполными (частичными).

----------


## Leof

Тём, мне очень интересно стало. Приведи, пожалуйста, примеры полных и неполных синонимов. Хотя бы по паре.
Спасибо!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

::  Ну, например:  *смеяться* и *хохотать*: 
2) оба слова синонимичны лишь частично, когда они означают ситуацию "издавать смех". "Смеяться" покрывает все ситуации, а "хохотать" только ситуации, где смеются громко.
1) оба слова могут быть абсолютными синонимами по значению "издеваться": _Он посмеялся над моими усилиями_, _Он похохотал над тем, как я старался объяснить, что такое синонимы_.

----------


## Leof

Да, это не так очевидно, как я бы предположил. Спасибо, что объяснил!  ::  
И откуда ты только всегда всё знаешь?!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Не за что.  ::  Это ещё очень упрощённо. На самом деле разнообразных связей и их уровней много. Язык --- очень тонкий механизм... 
Если бы я всё знал...   ::   Чем глубже углубляешься в знания, тем больше понимаешь, что ничего на самом деле не знаешь.   ::   
А вообще, мне просто нравится рассматривать язык и речь под лупой.   ::

----------


## Leof

Такая _лупознательность_ достойна похвалы!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> *смеяться* и *хохотать*:

 В кустах раздавался девичий смех, медленно переходящий в женский хохот.

----------


## Rtyom

И?..   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Ну, например:  *смеяться* и *хохотать*: 
> 2) оба слова синонимичны лишь частично, когда они означают ситуацию "издавать смех". "Смеяться" покрывает все ситуации, а "хохотать" только ситуации, где смеются громко.
> 1) оба слова могут быть абсолютными синонимами по значению "издеваться": _Он посмеялся над моими усилиями_, _Он похохотал над тем, как я старался объяснить, что такое синонимы_.

 Вообще-то надо различать 
"одинаковы по значению" и "одинаковы по употреблению"
Хохотать всегда неодинаково по употреблению со смеяться.

----------


## Wowik

> И?..

 Значения плавно переходят одно в другое  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Синонимию разве это каким-то образом отменяет?

----------


## Wowik

> Синонимию разве это каким-то образом отменяет?

 Значит где-то они совпадают в точности! Стало быть нельзя сказать, что точных синонимов совсем не бывает.
Некий оттенок одного слова равен некоему оттенку другого в некоторой ситуации.

----------


## Rtyom

В принципе, да. Таким образом можно дойти до идиолектов. Но разобраться со стопроцентной точностью никогда не получится. Суперёмкая работа.

----------


## Leof

идиолект, это, наверное, диалект идиотов?  ::   ::

----------


## Wowik

> идиолект, это, наверное, диалект идиотов?

 Нет, отдельно взятого идиота. У каждого – свой.

----------


## Rtyom

idios - греч. "личный, отдельный". 
Идиолект — разновидность языка, присущая отдельно взятому носителю языка. 
Про идиота нашёл по коллинзовскому словарю, что пошло от латинского idiōta, в свою очередь через греческое idiōtēs (что значит "неуч"). 
З.Ы. Выпендрился.  :P

----------


## Оля

> idios - греч. "личный, отдельный". 
> Идиолект — разновидность языка, присущая отдельно взятому носителю языка. 
> Про идиота нашёл по коллинзовскому словарю, что пошло от латинского idiōta, в свою очередь через греческое idiōtēs (что значит "неуч"). 
> З.Ы. Выпендрился.  :P

 Нет, Rtyom, "выпендиться" - это вот так: ιδιος , ιδιοτες
А можно еще значки придыхания и ударения поставить, но мне сейчас некогда   ::   
 :P

----------


## Wowik

> А можно еще значки придыхания и ударения поставить, но мне сейчас некогда    :P

 Ну уж нет! Без них выпендреж не полон!   ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  А можно еще значки придыхания и ударения поставить, но мне сейчас некогда    :P   Ну уж нет! Без них выпендреж не полон!

 Согласна..  ::   
Блин, у меня еще и ошибка - не ιδιοτες, а ιδιωτης   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Как мы умеем любую тему превращать в пустопрожний флейм...   ::   
(Особенно темы, которе открывает DDT  :: )

----------

